# Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware



## Antiscammer (26 Juni 2009)

Es war zwar abzusehen, kommt aber mit überraschender Schnelligkeit.

Kaum ist der Tod des Super-Stars Michael Jackson bekannt geworden, wird das Internet nach einem Tag auch schon mit einer Flut von Twitter-Blogs, Spam-Mails und mit verseuchten Webseiten überschwemmt, die den Tod ausnutzen, um Malware zu verbreiten.

Cyberkriminelle nutzen Tod von Farah Fawcett und Michael Jackson aus - Security | News | ZDNet.de



> Sicherheitsexperten finden Trojaner auf Websites mit Berichten über die verstorbenen Prominenten. Ein angeblicher Video-Codec lädt Malware herunter. Tracelabs warnt vor Meldungen mit zweifelhaftem Inhalt....



Dazu auch:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Zum Tod von Michael Jackson


----------



## Eniac (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Auch in Nigeria zeigen sich wie zu erwarten die ersten Trittbrettfahrer:



> My name is Mrs Aishat Mohammed, I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise.I am the bill and exchange manager of African Development Bank Federal Republic of Benin here. I hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $25.3million immediately to your direct account which the popular artist ,*the king of the hip hop Micheal Jackson is the owner of the account*.
> 
> Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you the full details on how the transaction will be executed, and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to transact the business with me and pls note that we have no time to waste.
> ...



forum.419eater.com :: View topic - Michael Jackson, the King of Hip Hop is dead...NOK scam...

ROFL


Eniac


----------



## Anna Renate (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

ich finde es einfach nur schrecklich, wie mit dem Tod umgegangen wird.
Aber damit war ja zu rechnen.


----------



## Dragonheart (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Abzocker und Betrüger kennen das Wort "Moral" nicht, es sei denn, sie wären selbst betroffen.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Vermutlich nicht mal dann.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*



Heiko schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht mal dann.


da ist alles möglich


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2009)

> Zum Tod von Michael Jackson


...gibt es z. B. auch abenteuerliche Preise bei eBay: 800.000 € Sofortkauf für die eMailadresse [email protected] oder 4.999999,00 € Sofortkauf für 9 Domains. Wer zahlt eigentlich die eBaygebühren? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Bestimmt werden wir bei ebay auch noch gebrauchte Sofakissen finden, in die J. höchstselbst angeblich hineingep*pst habe. 
Aber nicht unter $ 80,000.


----------



## Dragonheart (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Mal sehen, wann die ersten Bücher rauskommen, die "belegen" das MJ gar nicht tot ist. :-D


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Ist ja klar, der ist eh nur heim. Wie Elvis.


----------



## stieglitz (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Der Geist von M.J. ist doch schon gesichtet worden:
BILDblog | Ein Watchblog für deutsche Medien


> Unglaublich, dieser Michael Jackson. Gerade mal tot — und schon wieder als Geist unterwegs. In "Neverland" so berichtet Bild.de, habe man etwas gesehen, was nach Meinung von Johannes von Buttlar (laut Bild.de ein "Mysterien-Experte") zum einen der Geist von Jackson sein könne und zum anderen leicht erklärbar sei: Das Phänomen kenne man, Jackson habe sich vermutlich noch von "Neverland" verabschieden wollen. Oder so.


:smile:


----------



## Anna Renate (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

was es nicht alles geben soll.:roll:


----------



## stieglitz (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> was es nicht alles geben soll.:roll:



Das gibts, hier ist der endgültige Beweis dafür, ein unbestechliches Video! Und bei Bild, die haben immer recht!

Michael Jackson Schatten: Wandert sein Geist durch Neverland? - Unterhaltung - Star News - Unterhaltung - Leute - Bild.de

Hoffentlich kommt er nicht heute Nacht in mein Schlafzimmer. Grusel!


----------



## Dragonheart (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Tod von Michael Jackson: Viren, Trojaner, Malware*

Na, das ging ja wirklich mal sehr fix:


JACKO LEBT!!!

Jacko lebt! - Musik bei GMX


:-D


----------

